# Travel from Manila to Masbate without vaccine possible?



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

Can Filipino travel from Manila to Masbate city without vaccine card? 

What means of transportation available, could you provide link for ship, bus etc where i can check terms and find out about ticket cost etc.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

IF its possible without vaccination, I suppouse it would demand quarantine.

One told the route Legazpi > Sosorgon port > Masbate.

Here is a website telling more alternatives
Manila to Masbate - 5 ways to travel via train, plane, bus and ferry, and taxi (But that one did draw the cheapest a bit wrong I believe)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

RomanT said:


> Can Filipino travel from Manila to Masbate city without vaccine card?
> 
> What means of transportation available, could you provide link for ship, bus etc where i can check terms and find out about ticket cost etc.


As far as I know there is still a no vaccine no travel mandate in place. You probably wouldn't be allowed to fly.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

This is from the Cebu Pacific website. Looks like Masbate is only open to residents currently.
*Travel Requirements to Masbate*

*Updated as of September 22, 2021*
For guests *flying to Masbate*, please accomplish these travel requirements:
Please UPDATE your residence address through the *Manage Booking* section in the website, by 23:59H (PHT), two days before departure, to ensure you can take your flight. Kindly make sure your address is complete, including the barangay information.
All guests bound for Masbate are required to present the S-PaSS QR code, valid for fifteen (15) days from approval, to be accepted for flight. Note that lead time for S-Pass approvals is forty-eight (48) hours and that there are no exemptions to the requirements.
Tourists are not allowed in the Province of Masbate.
These are requirements we have as of the date indicated. Requirements may change from time to time without prior notice. Please continue checking with the local government unit of your destination for the latest updates.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> As far as I know there is still a no vaccine no travel mandate in place. You probably wouldn't be allowed to fly.


 Are there still demands of permits from baranggay/municipaly to travel to other "covid zones"?
Earlier at least some places had such and depending of situation in the zone traveller arrived from, there could be demands of quarantine, while other places just demanded being symptom free. And some places had no demand for day trips but demanded quarantine when coming back if have stayed over night, inspite of its much biger risk to get the illness in daytime meeting many people than sleeping in a single room at a hotel !!! 🤣


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Are there still demands of permits from baranggay/municipaly to travel to other "covid zones"?
> Earlier at least some places had such and depending of situation in the zone traveller arrived from, there could be demands of quarantine, while other places just demanded being symptom free. And some places had no demand for day trips but demanded quarantine when coming back if have stayed over night, inspite of its much biger risk to get the illness in daytime meeting many people than sleeping in a single room at a hotel !!! 🤣


Our next province Zambales still requires a S-Pass with confirmed booking and no over 65s


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Patricia Lopez said:


> Only fully vaccinated international tourists are permitted to visit the Philippines.


No longer true, unvaccinated tourist are not allowed but balikbayans appear to be being allowed in.


----------

